# Porting



## ampamp (Mar 1, 2012)

So I hear alot about porting saws.  Does it hurt the life of the saw.  Is it mainly use for competition?  Would someone benefit porting a firewood saw?  I'm guessing the saw is taking in more air or exhausting more to make the saw run better?


----------



## JustWood (Mar 1, 2012)

Save your money , buy a bigger saw, muff mod and air filter if you want more power and call it good.


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 1, 2012)

finalLEE said:
			
		

> Save your money , buy a bigger saw, muff mod and air filter if you want more power and call it good.



I generally agree.... but...... that wasn't quite good enough for me (saw junky, I can't help it).

Porting usually involves opening the cylinder intake, exhaust and piston ports. Sometimes the base gasket is removed or the squish band cut. Ported saws are about getting more fuel and more compression. 

I suppose it may reduce the life of the saw (higher rpm's), but with proper fuel, mix and tune, I don't think it's a real issue.


----------



## JustWood (Mar 1, 2012)

My theory with first hand experience  is ,,, if you have the money to throw away or like to tinker or compete ,, go for it.
If you're a homeowner trying to save money cutting firewood or you're a logger trying to make $ with a saw ,,, stay away from mods other than the basics.
If a 066 mag can't get it done for a woodcutter ,,, nothing can.


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 1, 2012)

finalLEE said:
			
		

> My theory with first hand experience  is ,,, if you have the money to throw away or like to tinker or compete ,, go for it.
> If you're a homeowner trying to save money cutting firewood or you're a logger trying to make $ with a saw ,,, stay away from mods other than the basics.
> If a 066 mag can't get it done for a woodcutter ,,, nothing can.


I think you'll find most people will dissagree with you. I have found modded saws to start easier, run better and will still outlast me. Not all modded saws are created equal and sure its possible to a bad egg but for the most part Modded does improve the product. Most of my saws are modded and not one has ever let me down. Go with a proven builder like Dan Henry, Ed Hurd, Eric Copsey ect and you'll have a really nice experience with your saw.


----------



## oldspark (Mar 1, 2012)

Since we like to take sides on this forum, I'm with lee on this, maybe a muffler and air filter like he said and be done with it.


----------



## Jags (Mar 1, 2012)

oldspark said:
			
		

> Since we like to take sides on this forum, I'm with lee on this, maybe a muffler and air filter like he said and be done with it.



Yep, I am gonna have to side with Lee.  Why would a factory (like Stihl) NOT take advantage of HP generated by modding a saw?  It could be built right into the production line.  There HAS to be a reason and the most likely is reliability/lifespan/usability.

I have always gone with the adage of high performance = high maintenance.  There are quite simply more stresses involved with a machine that is tweaked to the edge.  Racers take this as part of the game.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 1, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> Why would a factory (like Stihl) NOT take advantage of HP generated by modding a saw?  It could be built right into the production line.  There HAS to be a reason and the most likely is reliability/lifespan/usability.



They could get a LOT more power out of these factory saws, mainly by porting them at the factory.  The reason they do not do it is because they would not pass the tight emissions regulations (both noise and carbon).  They kill the HP of a chainsaw right at the factory, and that is a fact.  The only time I ever port out a saw is when I have it apart for an overhaul or other repair.  While it is apart, it is really easy to port one out.  So I do it because it's free power, and the saw is already taken apart for repairs, why not?


----------



## Jags (Mar 1, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:
			
		

> They could get a LOT more power out of these factory saws, mainly by porting them at the factory.  The reason they do not do it is because they would not pass the tight emissions regulations.



Good counter.  I had not thought of it from that angle.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 1, 2012)

oldspark said:
			
		

> Since we like to take sides on this forum, I'm with lee on this, maybe a muffler and air filter like he said and be done with it.



Agreed. While I'm sure my 288XPW could be improved,with the dual port muffler/high performance air filter on it & 13000 it revs now,its certainly no slouch.


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 1, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> oldspark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys ought to be able to figure it out. EPA Solo can't sell that hot rod 681 here anymore for one reason EPA! They sold a saw already modded and ran as such but can't satify the EPA anymore. Dolmar's 7900 is suffering the same fate. Another reason is these saws are operated by JoBlow who half the time can't remember to put oil in the gas let alone realize 87 octane ain't going to get it. Another thing is woodsporting, although can really improve a saws performance isn't really a race saw. Its just eeking out what the mfg left on the table. Remember they are mass producing something for profit and making it so the average guy can use it. Average Jo probably couldn't pull the rope hard enough to start a 210lb compression saw. Doesn't mean it can't be done without reliability just means they have to sell something most people can operate. I could beat my head on a table over here on this but over on AS or Chainsawrepair they get it. Most people who own a modded saw understand and would never go back just like you guys would never go back to a pre EPA wood stove.  Here is a link to a Dozerdan PP346. I have the same saw. 
http://chainsawrepair.createaforum.com/ported-saws/pp-346-45cc-38-ripping/
As far as I know all of his Power Ported saws are running fine and have been for years. Mine is at least 6yrs old and has never missed a beat. It is 40% over stock.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 1, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> Scotty Overkill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jags, in all honesty that is what it comes down to, emissions.  These modern saws, especially, are really hampered down by emissions.  But as for porting, if you are a frequent user/home mechanic it does make a lot more power, when you do it properly and know how to tune your saw.  I liken it to the "if you want more horsepower, get a bigger truck with a bigger engine" argument.  I don't necessarily want a bigger saw, but I would like more power out of a smaller package, that's where porting fits into my saws.  I build and repair my own saws, and I do a little on the side for people in my area.  But for me, personally, I only port my saws when I have them torn down for overhaul or repair.  For the average homeowner/occasional saw user, it really wouldn't be cost-effective or even really needed.  As for racing saws, I have no interest in that.  And for those that do have an interest in that, to each his own.  I have nothing against it.


----------



## oldspark (Mar 2, 2012)

Well poting a 2 stroke usually gets you some trade offs, to what extent are they being ported.


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 2, 2012)

oldspark said:
			
		

> Well poting a 2 stroke usually gets you some trade offs, to what extent are they being ported.


Can't say to what extent. Its like I've said. There are guys, I've given names, who are noted for there work and have found a formula for certain saws that works and works well. Ceretain saws respond better than others. The 346 is noted for being one that takes well to it as is the 357. Some saws don't seem to have much more to give and some saws run worse after porting. That why I let those that have played with it for years and have come up with what saws have the most left on the plate to do the work. Non of this is real secret. I talked to a guy last night about the mapping of proven work. He said there have been guys try to reverse engineer a cylinder and never get it right. I don't have the time or the money to experiment so I just buy from the pros and go with proven port work that has at least 25% gain with a saw that still runs good. All mine run way better than stock, are not tempermental and have held up just fine.


----------



## oldspark (Mar 2, 2012)

wkpoor-that makes perfect sense to me-I use to race moto cross and I know that its easy to screw up a porting job on a 2 stroke, I guess if I had some one who I could trust I might make my 045 into a hot rod. For now I will settle just for keeping the chain good and sharp.


----------



## Nixon (Mar 2, 2012)

To the OP ... run a ported saw ,then a stock saw . Then make Your choice . Personally , I'd go ported .
btw I've not heard of a ported saw dieing from being modded . There are plenty that die from causes other ten that . Maybe some one can post their experience to the contrary .


----------



## lukem (Mar 2, 2012)

I 've never run a ported saw, but I have ridden a friend's ported 250 dirtbike.  It was a ROCKET compared to my bone stock 250.  I'm not sure how it held up over time, but it sure was fun.

I'm not sure I would take a grinder to a perfectly good saw, but if I had it apart I would consider it.

A lot of good points made here on both sides of the argument.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 2, 2012)

oldspark said:
			
		

> its easy to screw up a porting job on a 2 stroke, I guess if I had some one who I could trust I might make my 045 into a hot rod


now THAT'S my kind of old school, spark.......if that saw ever needs torn down, send me the top end (muffler, intake, cylinder and piston) and we'll sqeak some more power out of it! ;-P


----------



## oldspark (Mar 2, 2012)

Sounds good Scotty, damn thing never breaks down though, I had to have crank seals put in about 10 years ago but if it has a problem I will keep you in mind.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 2, 2012)

oldspark said:
			
		

> Sounds good Scotty, damn thing never breaks down though, I had to have crank seals put in about 10 years ago but if it has a problem I will keep you in mind.


that's why I love the oldies.....they are hard to kill!!  If she ever needs some TLC you know where to find me...


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 2, 2012)

[quoteIâ€™m not sure I would take a grinder to a perfectly good saw, but if I had it apart I would consider it.

][/quote]
I can tell probably more saws are done from new than otherwise. Because to most of the guys I cut with they aren't perfectly good till they are ported. Like I keep saying over and over. Run one and you'll understand. That little 346 in the vid is an absolute screamer and puts the word fun in cutting firewood. Soon after I got mine I had a near perfect round 11" cherry on the pile. I did timed tests to see what it could do. Consistently it would slice em off in 4secs. I doubt many stock saws with twice the cubes could match that. In soft wood 10" cants I'll cut that number in half.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 2, 2012)

I dare say that anyone who cares enough for their saw to get it ported keeps up on the maint far better than the average Joe, hence reliability is gonna be pretty good.  Outside of dirt ingestion/straight gassing, most stock saws die from overheating due to NEVER seeing a good cleaning!


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 2, 2012)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> I dare say that anyone who cares enough for their saw to get it ported keeps up on the maint far better than the average Joe, hence reliability is gonna be pretty good.  Outside of dirt ingestion/straight gassing, most stock saws die from overheating due to NEVER seeing a good cleaning!


+1, +2, +3


----------



## oldspark (Mar 2, 2012)

For crying out loud, now you guys have me wanting to time a cut, first its the MM, one night I weighed one of my splits and now I want to time my cuts. :lol:


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 2, 2012)

A Buddy told me my link in the other post didn't work so here is one off youtube. Those little 346xps can rock. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a2LxMagYlY


----------



## ScotO (Mar 2, 2012)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> I dare say that anyone who cares enough for their saw to get it ported keeps up on the maint far better than the average Joe, hence reliability is gonna be pretty good.  Outside of dirt ingestion/straight gassing, most stock saws die from overheating due to NEVER seeing a good cleaning!


couldn't say it better myself, MM.  I'm all about a good cleanout everytime I use the 041AV Super....it was built in the late 70's, re-rung two year's ago, starts cold in two or three pulls, and purrs like a tiger!!  One word, MAINTENANCE!!


----------



## smokinj (Mar 2, 2012)

:lol: 





			
				finalLEE said:
			
		

> Save your money , buy a bigger saw, muff mod and air filter if you want more power and call it good.



I would have to agree. Ported firewood saw only cuts your fuel mileage down. Only time its a benefits is when your at the limits of your saw. Sure hope your not there offten because its all pit stops and hope you have a good crew!


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 2, 2012)

I was going to have all of my saws modded but decided not to just to drive wk up a wall.  :lol: I may have the armature in the electric one rewound and epoxied though.  :coolsmirk:


----------



## Jags (Mar 2, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I may have the armature in the electric one rewound and epoxied though.  :coolsmirk:



Now THAT is just going overboard.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 2, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait till you hear what I am having done to hop up my pole saw.


----------



## Jags (Mar 2, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



220V or three phase?  Do tell...


----------



## smokinj (Mar 2, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best way to hop up a pole saw....3 hits and give the top handle saw to Cowboy!  :lol:


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 2, 2012)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would bet at the end of the year I haven't put enough more gas through my saws to make much difference. My guess is my lawn mower uses way more if I have to mow a time or 2 more if it  rains alot this summer. So whats the point. You probably drive a truck that get 10mi to the gallon and are worried about a couple more oz of gas in a chainsaw.
BTW those new fangled EPA stoves are crap and you'll never convince me otherwise. :coolsmirk: Just kidding


----------



## smokinj (Mar 2, 2012)

wkpoor said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I run in the 30 cords a year (Not all for myself) but I run a ported 460 and the one thing you can count on is its empty......Oh and hope someone brought extra fuel if not someone going home less than full. 
Wasnt a big deal back in 2007 but now its sure puts a pinch and 5.00 gallon is soon to be here. Oh, and I just put the stock muff cover back on and its doing better.


----------



## mecreature (Mar 2, 2012)

now you guys need to cut wkpoor some slack.

I would think doing all the work on a clean new saw would be perfect.


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 2, 2012)

If you are milling all day and say the stock 660 is getting the job done then I say heck ya no mod, better fuel mileage yadda yadda yadda. But if your felling and bucking in the woods and you could take a 346 to do the job of a 372 then there is no fuel penalty and you saved you back all day. Everything has to be in context. And if your saw is faster unmodded then you had a bad mod job. It does happen and not all saws respond well to mods. But the only true measure is timed tests. You guys can try and blow smoke up my but all day on this but I have seen side beside tests with good mods against stock and it is night and day. But hey...... one of the reasons for GTGs is to see others work and debunk the myths. No one can really claim anything either way unless they show others the proof. I encourage anyone to come to my or anyone elses GTG and see for yourself. Both Ed Hurd and Eric Copsey are saying they will be at my GTG. For anyone who thinks they know more than these pros I say bring it on. Bring your saw and state your point. Brad Snelling will be there and he usually brings in about 20 saws mostly large bore Stihl.  You'll be able to run and compare side beside stock and modded. Some just muffler, some ported, and some are supposed to show 2 piece heads running alcohol. Bring your stock 660 and we'll run it right beside a stock 395.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 2, 2012)

mecreature said:
			
		

> now you guys need to cut wkpoor some slack.
> 
> I would think doing all the work on a clean new saw would be perfect.



wkpoor only see's one side. Been there and back many times. Better off buying the right saw for the job in the first place: With that said I do run a very quick ported 460 and it is the main battle wagon on the field most of the time. Doesnt mean it works for everyone and at times not even myself. Look at lee's post he does this stuff for a living and i supply many stove's and furnaces. Its experience thats all.

See the sticker that says Magnum!  ;-)


----------



## Bocefus78 (Mar 2, 2012)

Who knows how to start a papal acct for donations so jay can get a magnum tattoo?????


----------



## smokinj (Mar 2, 2012)

Bocefus78 said:
			
		

> Who knows how to start a papal acct for donations so jay can get a magnum tattoo?????



LOL, You know if its a big one when the mags are all singing! ;-) But how offten does a 50+ oak come up?  :lol:


----------



## oldspark (Mar 2, 2012)

Bocefus78 said:
			
		

> Who knows how to start a papal acct for donations so jay can get a magnum tattoo?????


 Where are you going to put it.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 2, 2012)

oldspark said:
			
		

> Bocefus78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well at times it will say mag. When I get excited by that big oak it will say "This tattoo was made in Indianapolis's Indiana by a very cute woman just for smokin!"   ;-)


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 2, 2012)

Well I guess its like anything in life. I've been to GTGs with loggers that wouldn't run anything but a modded saw and then there is someone who says the opposite. I try to go with what most people are saying just like what most people on this site have said about EPA stoves. I try to take from experiences also like the time I first found out about square chain. Armed with that knowledge and having seen it for myself I was telling a dealer one day about it.  Mind you a dealer now. No way was I going to convince him there was such a thing let alone it could make your saw cut faster. Some time later he apologized and admitted it does exist. But the point was until he went and checked for himself I was a dump a**. So when the boys show up on June 2nd I'll make sure I take polls on the subjects talked about here. That way any ideas expressed here won't just be my opinion. AT lunch I'll play 20 questions to the group and porting, fuel, right saw for the job, ect ect.


----------



## mecreature (Mar 2, 2012)

wkpoor said:
			
		

> Well I guess its like anything in life. I've been to GTGs with loggers that wouldn't run anything but a modded saw and then there is someone who says the opposite. I try to go with what most people are saying just like what most people on this site have said about EPA stoves. I try to take from experiences also like the time I first found out about square chain. Armed with that knowledge and having seen it for myself I was telling a dealer one day about it.  Mind you a dealer now. No way was I going to convince him there was such a thing let alone it could make your saw cut faster. Some time later he apologized and admitted it does exist. But the point was until he went and checked for himself I was a dump a**. So when the boys show up on June 2nd I'll make sure I take polls on the subjects talked about here. That way any ideas expressed here won't just be my opinion. AT lunch I'll play 20 questions to the group and porting, fuel, right saw for the job, ect ect.



I have been reading over at Arborist. They sure do have an enthusiastic modded saw group there. 
How much would I have to pay to get a 346XP maxed out by one of the Doctors. Just curious.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 2, 2012)

wkpoor said:
			
		

> Well I guess its like anything in life. I've been to GTGs with loggers that wouldn't run anything but a modded saw and then there is someone who says the opposite. I try to go with what most people are saying just like what most people on this site have said about EPA stoves. I try to take from experiences also like the time I first found out about square chain. Armed with that knowledge and having seen it for myself I was telling a dealer one day about it.  Mind you a dealer now. No way was I going to convince him there was such a thing let alone it could make your saw cut faster. Some time later he apologized and admitted it does exist. But the point was until he went and checked for himself I was a dump a**. So when the boys show up on June 2nd I'll make sure I take polls on the subjects talked about here. That way any ideas expressed here won't just be my opinion. AT lunch I'll play 20 questions to the group and porting, fuel, right saw for the job, ect ect.




Thats like walking into a bar asking who the alcoholic....lol Spending well over 5k on saws NOT ME! Good guy on a  ported saw will love to see a couple guys running 361's stock if you know what I mean! ;-)


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 2, 2012)

mecreature said:
			
		

> wkpoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't want to hangout with those hoodlums hahaha

Seems like the going price is about $250 for a woods port. Honestly though, as has been said, a muffler mod and a sharp chin is good enough....... but then again, I'll be grinning ear to ear running the ported 372 this weekend.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 2, 2012)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> mecreature said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



250.00+ 500.00 or so for the saw. Thats a 750.00 for 50cc saw. Oh and I laugh all day long myself!  :lol: Still wonder what that magium sticker is all about?


----------



## mecreature (Mar 2, 2012)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> HittinSteel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just taking a peek at the dark side HittinSteel.

I guess the best deal would be a good used saw and port that thing.

I can see the fun in it. Its the whats next thats the killer.


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 2, 2012)

mecreature said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I have under $500 in my ported 372.......


----------



## smokinj (Mar 2, 2012)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> mecreature said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now your talking, thats my kinda of saw!


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 2, 2012)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> HittinSteel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not the prettiest, but it will last a long time....just got new seals, carb kit and a new piston.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 2, 2012)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am with you nothing pretty just all work. Unless its for sale then she stays pretty!  :cheese:


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 2, 2012)

Its amazing how distorted things can get. I would say the performance group (as I'll call it) have far less in their saws then most people do running stock. The most I've ever paid is 400.00 and that was my 346xp. I have tried to educate folks that there are good saws for sale all the time on AS and a host of other sites that are all about chainsaws. Sure its about timing and patience. I just bought a ported 357xp for a 1/3 the price of new stock. I don't buy saws from the store. I get them from reputable people I know from word of mouth. Sure I know plenty that ported new saws just like I know plenty that don't.
As for AS being gunho for ported saws....well how is that any different than people here being gunho for EPA all flowered up and covered with stone stoves. Its high performance wood burning.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 2, 2012)

wkpoor said:
			
		

> Its amazing how distorted things can get. I would say the performance group (as I'll call it) have far less in their saws then most people do running stock. The most I've ever paid is 400.00 and that was my 346xp. I have tried to educate folks that there are good saws for sale all the time on AS and a host of other sites that are all about chainsaws. Sure its about timing and patience. I just bought a ported 357xp for a 1/3 the price of new stock. I don't buy saws from the store. I get them from reputable people I know from word of mouth. Sure I know plenty that ported new saws just like I know plenty that don't.
> As for AS being gunho for ported saws....well how is that any different than people here being gunho for EPA all flowered up and covered with stone stoves. Its high performance wood burning.




I like to give the non-ported people just as much respect as the ported guy. Big deal is keeping the spitter going anything over that is just FUN!  :cheese:


----------



## JustWood (Mar 3, 2012)

wkpoor said:
			
		

> Its amazing how distorted things can get. I would say the performance group (as I'll call it) have far less in their saws then most people do running stock. The most I've ever paid is 400.00 and that was my 346xp. I have tried to educate folks that there are good saws for sale all the time on AS and a host of other sites that are all about chainsaws. Sure its about timing and patience. I just bought a ported 357xp for a 1/3 the price of new stock. I don't buy saws from the store. I get them from reputable people I know from word of mouth. Sure I know plenty that ported new saws just like I know plenty that don't.
> As for AS being gunho for ported saws....well how is that any different than people here being gunho for EPA all flowered up and covered with stone stoves. Its high performance wood burning.


The difference is a non or EPA stove isn't gonna kill someone.
You're hyping high performance, high horse power saws  on a mostly newbie saw using/wood burning crowd as a resonably priced alternative. I doubt in the end it is factoring in emergency room bills.
The difference in weight between a 346 and 372 is 2.5 lbs. Big whoop! I don't need more HP and less weight with a saw that kicks like a Columbian pack mule cranked up on his own freight!
If you wanna party in your back yard droppin a hopped up saw on logs makin cookies so be it. Don't make it sound like the end all to a bunch of newbies with little saw handling experience in real world , wood under pressure, wood cutting  circumstances.
I've been felling for 28 years and never felt the need to port a saw.


----------



## CTBurner (Mar 4, 2012)

finalLEE said:
			
		

> wkpoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well Said


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm think I'll post the above quote over on AS and see what the response is. Then I'll quote back here on it. AS is where most of the pros are hanging out,not here. I'll get their view on this. Think I already know though. First GTG I went to was hosted by a logger. He only run ported saws.


----------



## oilstinks (Mar 4, 2012)

Its kinda like buying a car an putting hiperformance stuff on it. Noting wrong with the car originally it does what it was intended to do. There is always a group that cant leave well enough alone (like me). A guy at work says porting is BS. Either way it does the job. Just all in what you like. The guy i was speaking of talks down about it yet he runs his xp with no baffle in muffler. Kinda childish to have a feelings hurt argument over something that silly like has happened at work.


----------



## oldspark (Mar 4, 2012)

Well like scotty said a couple of pages ago, if you have to rebuild the jug its not too bad an idea to do a little hop up work, but to take a good saw apart to give it some more power seems like a waste of money, just buy the right size saw for your needs, its just not that imPORTant.


----------



## greg13 (Mar 4, 2012)

I think for the most part, porting is a "Tim the tool man" ego thing. If you have the time fine, but for the average "I cut 10 cords of wood" guy it's not worth the effort.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 5, 2012)

wkpoor said:
			
		

> I'm think I'll post the above quote over on AS and see what the response is. Then I'll quote back here on it. AS is where most of the pros are hanging out,not here. I'll get their view on this. Think I already know though. First GTG I went to was hosted by a logger. He only run ported saws.



This is not As, thats where you get confused....I dont drink the green AS kool-aid!  :lol:


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 5, 2012)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> wkpoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree Jay....two different places. Here, people seem to want the cheapest way to get wood in to their expensive stoves. On AS, people want the fastest expensive way to get wood to their cheap stoves hahaha

I like both places....... and I sure smiled when I cut and noodled a 40" oak over the weekend with the ported 372.  It will heat my house for a few weeks next winter.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 5, 2012)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yea I have both in saws and furance/stoves. There is no need for a 4 cord epa stove guy to even need a mack daddy saw. Seems pretty smart to me. On the other side I can load up a monster furnace and run 12 cords in a season. I find myself looking for the middle ground and I like A.S. as well but will not be a walking bill board!  :lol:   Oh should I post this over there and see what they say? :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :cheese:


----------



## mecreature (Mar 5, 2012)

I see both side.
Ported Wildthings all over the place.

Guess its Not much different the when I was a kid, putting that big hog 4bbl carb and headers on my 1970 350 Montecarlo.
Sure its no vet but it did give it a boost @ WOT.....   LOL

what is the going price to port a Poulan Pro 4218AV


----------



## smokinj (Mar 5, 2012)

mecreature said:
			
		

> I see both side.
> Ported Wildthings all over the place.
> 
> Guess its Not much different the when I was a kid, putting that big hog 4bbl carb and headers on my 1970 350 Montecarlo.
> ...



LOL, yea you are the guy with the mac daddy stove and a cheap saw. Did you stay warm this winter? Oh and about a 100.00 bucks got one it the shop...... ;-)


----------



## mecreature (Mar 5, 2012)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> mecreature said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL

I am about out of wood. I got that 280 back No Charge. But had to take it back the choke was sticking. 

runs good.


port that thing and I will be running with the 440 crowd.  :zip:


----------



## smokinj (Mar 5, 2012)

mecreature said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol, Your on the right track.......Butt 440 are nice keep watching the craglist. ;-)


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 5, 2012)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> HittinSteel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said before this is a side show to the main attraction. Good place to talk about our other interests but Chainsawrepair and AS, racesaws and the such put saws on center stage. Way more info over there than on here. This is a good place to start if your already here talking stoves but I don't give it the credit for being the end all on saw talk.


----------



## mecreature (Mar 5, 2012)

wkpoor said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the cool thing about this whole conversation is you can feed it what you want.
It doesn't have to be a high dollar thing. There are people having fun building and "Hot Rodding" all kinds of saws. 
The swap shop environment they have there is pretty cool.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 5, 2012)

wkpoor said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was never intented to be anything from myself other than showing a ported saw is not need. Other than that all the hooplala on a good ported saw is around 15 percent(good chain skills makes that up). That 15 percent of a ported saw does not in anyway make it a better prodution saw in the short or long term. I drink no kool-aid what so every just is what it is. Nor am I a fan of anyone saw brand. Run what you brung and get the wood out. ;-) I would like to see an open class any saw can be used. 4oz of fuel only and see who cuts the most. Then you will start to see what saws a true production saws, Or woods saws however you choice to look at it.


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 5, 2012)

> Was never intented to be anything from myself other than showing a ported saw is not need. Other than that all the hooplala on a good ported saw is around 15 percent(good chain skills makes that up). That 15 percent of a ported saw does not in anyway make it a better prodution saw in the short or long term.


Not sure I know what you mean there. Unless I read you wrong I would not port a saw that couldn't see at least 25% gain and be reliable. My 346 is 40% and has run perfect for the last 5yrs. The smaller saws seem to have the most to gain and IMO can be run safely. A ported 346 IMO is way safer than a stock Solo 681.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 5, 2012)

wkpoor said:
			
		

> > Was never intented to be anything from myself other than showing a ported saw is not need. Other than that all the hooplala on a good ported saw is around 15 percent(good chain skills makes that up). That 15 percent of a ported saw does not in anyway make it a better prodution saw in the short or long term.
> 
> 
> Not sure I know what you mean there. Unless I read you wrong I would not port a saw that couldn't see at least 25% gain and be reliable. My 346 is 40% and has run perfect for the last 5yrs. The smaller saws seem to have the most to gain and IMO can be run safely. A ported 346 IMO is way safer than a stock Solo 681.



40 percent is a very large number! So your 50cc saw is smacking 5.18 horse power Really? Heck thats a stock 372...lol Too funny and way to much of the kool aid!

So that should be able to pull a 28 inch bar in 40 inch hardwood....... :lol: With a rooster tail!


----------



## ScotO (Mar 5, 2012)

I guess the bottom line here guys is the fact that we all have different opinions, all with the same outcome.......to cut some firewood.  I enjoy tinkering with my old saws, others may think thats nuts but the bottom line is me and my cutting partner cut and split over 30 cord of firewood last year, not counting the 20-some pine trees I bucked and gave away, he has a new Stihl MS290, my primary saw is a slightly modded Stihl 041AV Super...custom muffler that I built, match-ported and tuned in my modest shop, all for the price of NOTHING.....I had it apart for new rings and a hone, I thought "why not?"  Both saws did the jobs we required them to do, and we got the job done.  I have ported and modded several saws, but not a brand-new one.  Only when I have them apart for an overhaul.  BUT, that said I have another 041AV Super that is basically stock and I enjoy getting it out now and then for a cutting day.  I have ran the new saws and I like the way they run, but I hate plastic parts.  And I am not busting on anybody for running them, at the end of the day we both cut some wood and got the job done.  But I do agree that newbies who have not run saws to the extent that others of us HAVE run them, shouldn't be told to go out and buy a ported/tuned saw right out of the gate.  Nothing wrong with a stock saw, especially for an inexperienced cutter.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 5, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:
			
		

> I guess the bottom line here guys is the fact that we all have different opinions, all with the same outcome.......to cut some firewood.  But I do agree that newbies who have not run saws to the extent that others of us HAVE run them, shouldn't be told to go out and buy a ported/tuned saw right out of the gate.  Nothing wrong with a stock saw, especially for an inexperienced cutter.



Exactly.You need to learn how to walk before you can run a marathon.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 5, 2012)

Thistle said:
			
		

> Scotty Overkill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonder if we port a 120cc saw could we get 40 percent more or say that would be more like a 170cc saw.....  ;-) Pump gas of course.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 5, 2012)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


may have to use a racing snowmobile electric starter for getting it going, eh Jay?...... :lol:


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 5, 2012)

> 40 percent is a very large number! So your 50cc saw is smacking 5.18 horse power Really? Heck thats a stock 372â€¦lol Too funny and way to much of the kool aid!
> 
> So that should be able to pull a 28 inch bar in 40 inch hardwoodâ€¦....  With a rooster tail!


Apparently you haven't read my other posts. Did I not say would you rather carry a 346 into the woods or 372. The 40% is measured with a 16" bar and times are taken before and after the port work on the same exact cant with same bar and chain. There is point where the torque factor of a larger cc motor will take over I agree but in smaller wood say up to 20" the bigger saws won't cut any faster. Did you not look at the vid in my other post with link to a ported 346. I would say my 346 would hang right with a stock 372 if both had 20" bars. A 28" bar is a bit much for a 372 and will not pull it with authority in hardwood. I don't even run a 28" on my Solo681. No koolaid here. Basically you have to run a Dan Henry Power Ported saw to appreciate how good they run. I checked with my source on this and he said the 40% should a minimum gain. He has heard of over 50% gains in the 50cc 346NE.


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 5, 2012)

Probably not. The smaller saws see the most gain and like I said before a few builders have found the formula for a few select saws. I never ported the Solo because 15% was as much as anyone could get about stock and that isn't enough for me to bother. Eric Copsy sent me a vid of a 7900 he just did and was a monster. Kevin of Chainsawrepair had a PP375 he said pulled a 32" bar fully buried and you couldn't stop it.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 5, 2012)

wkpoor said:
			
		

> Probably not. The smaller saws see the most gain and like I said before a few builders have found the formula for a few select saws. I never ported the Solo because 15% was as much as anyone could get about stock and that isn't enough for me to bother. Eric Copsy sent me a vid of a 7900 he just did and was a monster. Kevin of Chainsawrepair had a PP375 he said pulled a 32" bar fully buried and you couldn't stop it.



I know there are some bad boys out there but 40 percent on any saw on gas would be very extreme.....Like I said thats a 50cc saw that could pull a 28 inch bar in big hardwood. Thats just not going to happen in a day to day opertion.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 5, 2012)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Speaking of monster saws.... check this out - McCulloch 99 - 161cc/9.82 cubic inch 2 man beast 54 lbs powerhead weight. 1954-63

My back hurts just looking at it!  :gulp:  :lol: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-Antique...835614108?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item19ce51419c


----------



## ScotO (Mar 5, 2012)

Thistle said:
			
		

> Speaking of monster saws.... check this out - McCulloch 99 - 161cc/9.82 cubic inch 2 man beast 54 lbs powerhead weight. 1954-63
> 
> My back hurts just looking at it!  :gulp:  :lol: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-Antique...835614108?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item19ce51419c


I love those ol' stinger saws.....you had to have a set of balls to hold that stinger, not to mention trusting the operator with your life.  I came REALLY REALLY close to bidding on a 1959 Stihl 106cc Contra last evening, was in pretty nice condition only a few blems and ran like new, but I passed.  I'm still holding out for an 090AV or 090G to restore someday.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 6, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds great. I plan on owning a SP 125 (or similar big old Mac like a 797,1-93 etc etc) & a 090 someday.Just hope I can find the spare cash for both before I'm too old & weak to run the damn things!!  :lol:


----------



## ScotO (Mar 6, 2012)

Thistle said:
			
		

> Sounds great. I plan on owning a SP 125 (or similar big old Mac like a 797,1-93 etc etc) & a 090 someday.Just hope I can find the spare cash for both before I'm too old & weak to run the damn things!!  :lol:


Thistle, get yer wallet out  this is the 090G of a lifetime!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stihl-090G-...658708170?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item1e6bddaaca


----------



## Thistle (Mar 6, 2012)

LOL I wish.Fun stuff like that's gonna have to wait a while.I have to pay my taxes next month,no refund this year unfortunately.

I'll get lucky with the big vintage saws eventually.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 6, 2012)

Thistle said:
			
		

> LOL I wish.Fun stuff like that's gonna have to wait a while.I have to pay my taxes next month,no refund this year unfortunately.
> 
> I'll get lucky with the big vintage saws eventually.


I'm in the same boat.  That Napoleon NZ3000 fireplace install, and the entire living room remodel that goes with it, are gonna keep me scraping the bottom of da barrel for a while, too.  It's OK for us to dream, right!   ;-P


----------



## Thistle (Mar 6, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thankfully that dont cost nothing!!


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 6, 2012)

> I know there are some bad boys out there but 40 percent on any saw on gas would be very extremeâ€¦..Like I said thats a 50cc saw that could pull a 28 inch bar in big hardwood. Thats just not going to happen in a day to day opertion.


Totally agree I wouldn't subject my 346 to that punishment everyday. But as a felling saw in trees 20" or less they make a nice lightweight easy to handle saw. I talked to Dan a minute ago and he said 40% is the number for the 45cc version. His 50cc saws will go head to head with 372s in smaller wood. Bucking large hardwood makes sense to use big saw since operater doesn't have weight of saw in his hands. I normally fell with a smaller saw than I would buck with and for me a 357 or any 60cc saw is just about perfect for most of what I take down. Couple months ago I had a rare opportunity to fell a 48" oak. I put a 32" on the 395 for that job. But I bucked it with a 24" on the Solo. Could have taken it down with a 16" bar though cause bottom was hollow. Those ones scare me!


----------



## smokinj (Mar 7, 2012)

wkpoor said:
			
		

> > I know there are some bad boys out there but 40 percent on any saw on gas would be very extremeâ€¦..Like I said thats a 50cc saw that could pull a 28 inch bar in big hardwood. Thats just not going to happen in a day to day opertion.
> 
> 
> Totally agree I wouldn't subject my 346 to that punishment everyday. But as a felling saw in trees 20" or less they make a nice lightweight easy to handle saw. I talked to Dan a minute ago and he said 40% is the number for the 45cc version. His 50cc saws will go head to head with 372s in smaller wood. Bucking large hardwood makes sense to use big saw since operater doesn't have weight of saw in his hands. I normally fell with a smaller saw than I would buck with and for me a 357 or any 60cc saw is just about perfect for most of what I take down. Couple months ago I had a rare opportunity to fell a 48" oak. I put a 32" on the 395 for that job. But I bucked it with a 24" on the Solo. Could have taken it down with a 16" bar though cause bottom was hollow. Those ones scare me!



Head to head in small wood is not a 372, can do it with 5.1 hp then so should your 346. Only thing that would its 40 percent over stock would be to run just like a stock 372. Dan can say what he wants but in noway is it 40 percent over stock. Seems people really should dinno theses things before claims like this are made. Way to much hype.


----------



## mecreature (Mar 7, 2012)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> wkpoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder what kind of increased numbers I can get on a nice older 026? They are pretty screamin saws anyway.

And good point Jay. How do they come up with these % increases. Is it just a tach.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 7, 2012)

mecreature said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ego! As Lee simply pointed out by the saw you need to start with.


----------



## mecreature (Mar 7, 2012)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> mecreature said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah... but.... I just want one to hang on the wall.   maybe cut a few cookies... 
you got plenty of room for a GTG, I could bring it with me....   ;-P


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 7, 2012)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> wkpoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It goes both ways though. A stock 372 is no way going cut faster than the PP346 in saw 12" wood because of the chain speed. One thing is for certain it can whoop up on a stock 357 in any wood so right there its a heck of a saw. If it even gets close to a stock 372 thats quite an achievement. Now we haven't even talked about pipe yet. I have a buddy with a 346 piped and that will spank a 372 but I realize it isn't practical for firewood cutting.
BTW I've never ran it but Dan has done some serious 026 work I'm told. He told me the other day on the phone he has cut way back on the port work this year.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 7, 2012)

mecreature said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea we done plenty of those. Just make them cookies about 18 inchs please.  ;-)


----------



## smokinj (Mar 7, 2012)

wkpoor said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh My, Pipe for play! I give the Kool-aid is way to strong. :cheese: (You just cant dress-up a 50cc and make it a 70cc production saw)


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 7, 2012)

> (You just cant dress-up a 50cc and make it a 70cc production saw)


Correct and nobody is trying to make a 346 an all out replacement. When I go to cut firewood I really don't do alot of cutting. Its felling and trim it up to load as logs. And I prefer to fell with as light a saw as will get the job done. The bulk of what I deal with is 24" and under. So a 346 ported can bringer down and is light enough to limb it up and cut to length. After I get home I'll cut to length with the Solo. The ported 357 I just got is wearing the same B/C but is a little faster yet. I haven't tried it with a 24" bar but aim to this spring. Pretty sure with it I will have no need for a 372.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 7, 2012)

wkpoor said:
			
		

> > (You just cant dress-up a 50cc and make it a 70cc production saw)
> 
> 
> Correct and nobody is trying to make a 346 an all out replacement. When I go to cut firewood I really don't do alot of cutting. Its felling and trim it up to load as logs. And I prefer to fell with as light a saw as will get the job done. The bulk of what I deal with is 24" and under. So a 346 ported can bringer down and is light enough to limb it up and cut to length. After I get home I'll cut to length with the Solo. The ported 357 I just got is wearing the same B/C but is a little faster yet. I haven't tried it with a 24" bar but aim to this spring. Pretty sure with it I will have no need for a 372.



Your funny!  :lol:


----------



## drumbum (Mar 8, 2012)

Pretty sure 40% gain is in cut speed not HP. By changing port timing you can gain hp, tq, and rpm. A 70cc saw won't automatically cut faster than a 50cc saw in 10" wood, but it will cut faster in 24" wood. You can only spin a chain so fast and a larger displacement can hold rpm in the cut (torque) with a longer bar. No replacement for displacement.


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 8, 2012)

drumbum said:
			
		

> Pretty sure 40% gain is in cut speed not HP. By changing port timing you can gain hp, tq, and rpm. A 70cc saw won't automatically cut faster than a 50cc saw in 10" wood, but it will cut faster in 24" wood. You can only spin a chain so fast and a larger displacement can hold rpm in the cut (torque) with a longer bar. No replacement for displacement.


Thats pretty much right on except there is a replacement for displacement .....its called the pipe. Like adding a turbo to 2 cycle.


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 8, 2012)

I just had a thought. I have a red oak out back I got last fall. Hasn't been bucked yet. Its somewhere close to 24" and nice and round and straight. If I have a 24" bar to fit the 346 I'll run it against my 681. If it can even get remotely close to the 681 I know what it will do against a 372 because I've already raced them and 7900s and nothing can take the 681. Heck my 395 ain't even close to that bad boy. Thats just one mean saw.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 8, 2012)

wkpoor said:
			
		

> drumbum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your nuts......Now after you do all this you got about 1000.00 into a 50cc saw, and an ockward pipe. Then its still not a 70cc work saw it is now a toy! (Cookie cutter) So to port or not to port! If its not clear by now enjoy.


----------



## drumbum (Mar 8, 2012)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> wkpoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You can do some modest mods yourself and get some respectable gains FOR FREE. A lighter saw making more power and cutting faster is a good thing.       I should have said there is no replacement for a longer stroke crankshaft.  I don't think I will be adding a turbocharger, supercharger, expansion chamber pipe, velocity stack, fuel injection, flux capacitor, wheely bars, or anything else that would make the tool less useable for the task of making firewood.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 8, 2012)

drumbum said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea I have a ported 76.5cc saw and its in my hand all the time (Much faster than any 50cc in any wood). Back-up only by a 192t stock. Very fast combo the need for a 50cc is not need in my wood. Now to take a 50cc saw and try to get it to proforam like a 70cc saw you will have the extra weight put on it with an ockward pipe and still not be as nice as a 70cc saw not to metion you spent way more and under perform.
Oh and putting a Pipe on a saw is nothing like a turbo at ALL!


----------



## Bocefus78 (Mar 8, 2012)

OMG...this is on page 7 now? LMAO


----------



## smokinj (Mar 8, 2012)

Bocefus78 said:
			
		

> OMG...this is on page 7 now? LMAO



Lets turbo that 066 heck it will even run under water!  :lol:


----------



## Bocefus78 (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm more of a nitrous fan rather than a turbo. Whos up for that build?


----------



## smokinj (Mar 8, 2012)

Bocefus78 said:
			
		

> I'm more of a nitrous fan rather than a turbo. Whos up for that build?



I would think the sneaky Pete set-up would work fine.......


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 8, 2012)

> Oh and putting a Pipe on a saw is nothing like a turbo at ALL!


The heck it isn't. Both use exhaust flow to increase cylinder pressure.


----------



## mecreature (Mar 8, 2012)

Push it real good. :zip:


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 8, 2012)

> Yea I have a ported 76.5cc saw and its in my hand all the time (Much faster than any 50cc in any wood)


Thats the opposite snerio from what we have been discussing. We have been takling the smaller saw ported and a larger saw not ported. But in small wood say 12" or less my 346 would equal or best a 70cc saw. I need to dig up some vids of Kevins Partener 5000. You talk about an eye opener.


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvMSbSBZQbw&feature=related
At the very end of this GTG vid they are cutting a 28" beech. The 7900EHP smokes everything tested up to that point. Tell me porting isn't needed. That saw is a daily user.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 8, 2012)

wkpoor said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvMSbSBZQbw&feature=related
> At the very end of this GTG vid they are cutting a 28" beech. The 7900EHP smokes everything tested up to that point. Tell me porting isn't needed. That saw is a daily user.



Thats been my point, lol its a 80cc saw 70-80cc's is all I run ported. Thats where its at. I know what it takes to get through 55 inch red oak your preaching to the choir! lol ( But I dont claim its 40 percent over stock) Nor would I pipe it because its already got more than enough to do the job now. Its all just firewood!


----------



## ScotO (Mar 8, 2012)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Its all just firewood!


 exactly Jay, which is why I'm removing myself from this post.  We're not racing saws we're cutting firewood........ :roll:  ;-)


----------



## ScotO (Mar 8, 2012)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Its all just firewood!


 exactly Jay, which is why I'm removing myself from this post.  We're not racing saws we're cutting firewood........ :roll:  ;-)


----------



## smokinj (Mar 8, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol Me too! I just cant drink enough kool aid to justify a 1100.00 50cc firewood saw. When I could be running 372,460,7900 and so on many more good 70-80cc saw out there. For under 1100.00 ported or not!
Guess I can put some duals on my truck and sell it as a turbo charged s-10!


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 8, 2012)

And my last post the link shows a guy cutting firewood (exactly what you've been preaching about) with a 79cc saw ported right after an 066 and if I remember right that saw outcut the 084 too. Its right at the end.


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 8, 2012)

Where do you come up with this stuff. Nobody has suggested any pricing on anything other than every ported saw I own has cost way less than stock. The talk about pipe was just to say it is possible not that anyone would cut firewood that way. You keep steering this around. I'll have plenty of big wood to cut on at my GTG. Bring your saws and we will run them and see. That is exactly what you saw so I say bring them over and we will cut on exactly the stuff your taking about and see how stuff compares. And even if you don't show there will be others with similar equipment and we will vid.


----------



## ironpony (Mar 8, 2012)

wow, I was reading through this thread and it reminded me of a couple of car forums I am on.
one wants massive cubic inches the other wants a screaming little engine
agree to disagree here
two different trains of thought
me..........
NO REPLACEMENT FOR DISPLACEMENT
my thoughts, take a small engine, modify the heck out of it,runs as good as a large engine
change something on the large engine, blow the little one away
nowhere to go with the little one
large one will run alot longer


----------



## ScotO (Mar 8, 2012)

ironpony said:
			
		

> wow, I was reading through this thread and it reminded me of a couple of car forums I am on.
> one wants massive cubic inches the other wants a screaming little engine
> agree to disagree here
> two different trains of thought
> ...


BINGO  You hit the nail on the head....and I said I was done here!  ;-P


----------



## Angelo C (Mar 8, 2012)

Funny stuff, 
the argument here is "to port...or not to port". On the other sites the argument is "who" to have the saw ported by, which can be as important as if to port it at all.


----------



## Nixon (Mar 9, 2012)

Modded saws are totally pointless  !
stock 390 Xp with 8 pin rim .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xHXQtSDqfU&feature=related

Ported and MM with 8 pin rim .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wG4T_NVsQg&lr=1&feature=mhee
Yep , porting is useless . Buy a  MS 290 and be happy that You didn't cut Your legs off !


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 9, 2012)

Nixon said:
			
		

> Modded saws are totally pointless  !
> stock 390 Xp with 8 pin rim .
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xHXQtSDqfU&feature=related
> 
> ...


This place is just unbelievable. The guy shaved 7secs off the cut (which is amost in half) and you say pointless? Besides the fact that I think the ported run was still slow in my world, but 7 sec gain over what he had in that wood and you ask why? What don't you see there?


----------



## ScotO (Mar 9, 2012)

WK, I think he was being sarcastic.  I personally like the way that ported XP sounds........gaARRRRRRRRRRAHHH......


----------



## mecreature (Mar 9, 2012)

I like it. It did wake up the saw. 
Its still the same saw, just better.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 9, 2012)

wkpoor said:
			
		

> Nixon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol its really funny when you say 7 seconds and with big cuts like that you would have a total of maybe 7-10 cuts on a log. That in turn saves 1-1/2 min's on the day. Now add your fuel cost both ways lets see what it really cost to save that kinda time. Short answer to this whole thing is run stock. If you want to spend all your time with saws Port (Oh and dont forget your going to be fueling more often) so that 1-1/2 could be used up. I use both there just not this big advantage that everyone seems to think.


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 9, 2012)

When the truck that brings me to the job gets 10mi per gallon or less with a load a few ounces more in the saw is a mute point. And if I drive to town even one more time than usual this yr I'll have burned 10xs the difference a ported saw burns so the fuel issue is a non issue for me.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 9, 2012)

wkpoor said:
			
		

> When the truck that brings me to the job gets 10mi per gallon or less with a load a few ounces more in the saw is a mute point. And if I drive to town even one more time than usual this yr I'll have burned 10xs the difference a ported saw burns so the fuel issue is a non issue for me.



Its one of those things that makes you say hmmmmm...... I would like to add up the last 8 years and see what is quicker but experince tells me its all just a trade off. I once was hype up on the ported fast saws and still running one, but saving time and really cutting more wood? Probally not.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 12, 2012)

Jay's on a point here.  I could see a ported saw being advantagous if you were just felling trees for production logging.  7 sec in each cut might add up to several more trees in the day and that does have $$ signs all over it.  But for firewood?


----------



## smokinj (Mar 12, 2012)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> Jay's on a point here.  I could see a ported saw being advantagous if you were just felling trees for production logging.  7 sec in each cut might add up to several more trees in the day and that does have $$ signs all over it.  But for firewood?



You just re-fuel more often those couple seconds you save gets taken up by filling the saw more often. I really think at the end of the day its still a draw. Now if I could get a ported saw that folds 8 oz's of more fuel that would be a game changer.


----------



## mecreature (Mar 12, 2012)

If you want to cut more wood, don' take so many breaks.

I was cutting some cookies yesterday with my poulan 2150. :zip:


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 12, 2012)

I just remembered something from some years back. When I first started hanging around AS I was just another firewood cutter and my main saw was a Homie SXLAO. Basically that was the saw I grew up with. All my Dad ever used. I argued with those guys for months over how I could get just as much wood cut with my old Homie as they could with there hopped up saws. I also remember a big ash tree that fell down behind the house. It was about 28-30" dia nice straight log. That was one very long and tiring day cutting that tree up. After going to a GTG and opening my eyes to the world of new powerful saws I realized how stubborn I had been all these years. If I need to cut a tree like that today its a walk in the park, doesn't take all day and is actually fun and not work. SO I'm I cutting more firewood, probably not, just spending one heck of a lot less time getting what I do cut and having fun while I'm doing it. On a big log I went from maybe minutes in the cut to mere seconds. None of this is port talk either it was just getting much better equipment for the job. For me porting just adds in more of the fun factor since I love to cut firewood.


----------



## oldspark (Mar 12, 2012)

For some people just having a good sharp chain is a step in the right direction, if they have a ported saw they will just dull it up quicker.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 12, 2012)

wkpoor said:
			
		

> I just remembered something from some years back. When I first started hanging around AS I was just another firewood cutter and my main saw was a Homie SXLAO. Basically that was the saw I grew up with. All my Dad ever used. I argued with those guys for months over how I could get just as much wood cut with my old Homie as they could with there hopped up saws. I also remember a big ash tree that fell down behind the house. It was about 28-30" dia nice straight log. That was one very long and tiring day cutting that tree up. After going to a GTG and opening my eyes to the world of new powerful saws I realized how stubborn I had been all these years. If I need to cut a tree like that today its a walk in the park, doesn't take all day and is actually fun and not work. SO I'm I cutting more firewood, probably not, just spending one heck of a lot less time getting what I do cut and having fun while I'm doing it. On a big log I went from maybe minutes in the cut to mere seconds. None of this is port talk either it was just getting much better equipment for the job. For me porting just adds in more of the fun factor since I love to cut firewood.



Agree 100 percent but a 460 vs a ported 460 I think the trade off is this. If your doing monster trees over 40 inch hardwoods alot then the ported makes more sences.(660 just to big for me to run all the time) If your in that 35- inchs non-ported is better. In my case its the bigger tree's that I get until now. Got a buch of 20 inch mulberry and would rather have a no-ported for it. Just one great big trade off and evey tree has its own set of issues. I put the stock exhaust cover back on and retuned for the smaller wood seems to get a little better milage, so just another trade off. :cheese:    
Dont get me wrog I was pro modd up to this year, and hope to never get another one over 40 inchs. ;-)


----------

